# This sucks!



## RynoP (15/3/18)

Got a stomach bug on monday. 

From there on I cant vape! 
any flavour makes me  

tried fruity, desert, tobacco flavour and nothing works! 
So for now i qm a bit off vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> Got a stomach bug on monday.
> 
> From there on I cant vape!
> any flavour makes me
> ...



Sorry to bud that must suck.
You tried vaping just VG brother?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

no havent. tried different nic and vp/vg ratios also.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> Got a stomach bug on monday.
> 
> From there on I cant vape!
> any flavour makes me
> ...


Did you eat polony?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> no havent. tried different nic and vp/vg ratios also.



Maybe give plain vg a try if you feel you really need a vape.


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

I luckily havent had polony but did google for symptoms  was the worst flu like body pains I have had in my life

Its like your worst midlife crisis jangover times 100.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I luckily havent had polony but did google for symptoms  was the worst flu like body pains I have had in my life
> 
> Its like your worst midlife crisis jangover times 100.


If u DIY i would suggest upping VG and halving the nic. What i usually do when feeling ill, is that i switch to a menthol/ice flavour. For me it calms the stomach. And anything sweet makes me feel worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

Thanx. but i never done a diy yet so that isnt possible. 

maybe I will just go buy icepick in 0mg and check if it helps


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/18)

And FYI, the best cure for a stomach bug is grated peeled apple. After grating, leave it until it turns brown. Works better than any stomach meds ive tried

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (15/3/18)

That sucks man, that really sucks!
That sucks dead man's piles till the blood oozes out, lets it dry and then chews on the crust...



SmokeyJoe said:


> Did you eat polony?



That reminds me, I have a contact for Vienna's, R50 bucks for 10 Kilo's. Any takers? LOL.

Apologies, Cheers!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

haha I will share those viennas will all you guys. hot dogs and a vape meet at my house?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I luckily havent had polony but did google for symptoms  was the worst flu like body pains I have had in my life
> 
> Its like your worst midlife crisis jangover times 100.


I had the same thing a few weeks back, I vapes tonix peppermint sweets 3mg and had Stoney by the litres!


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

@Jengz I drink Ice tea like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Raindance (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> haha I will share those viennas will all you guys. hot dogs and a vape meet at my house?


Jokes aside, just had my first meal since Wednesday evening. Was not "lekka" all of yesterday and spent the night with some memorable cramps. A bit tense at the moment, hoping they do not return now after eating.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> Thanx. but i never done a diy yet so that isnt possible.
> 
> maybe I will just go buy icepick in 0mg and check if it helps


Where in pta are you. Can quickly mix up a plain 70/30 mix with some nic in the morning and drop it off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (15/3/18)

Activated Charcoal is your friend - find it at any pharmacy.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

I am in Equestria Pretoria @Adephi


----------



## RynoP (15/3/18)

@Raindance I feel your pain

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I am in Equestria Pretoria @Adephi


Its a bit out of the way. But pm your adres and i will make a plan.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/3/18)

Get well soon @Raindance and @RynoP .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Kudos to you @Adephi 
Champion


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)

Silver said:


> Kudos to you @Adephi
> Champion


We all know how bad that nic fix can be. Anything to keep a vaper off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Adephi said:


> We all know how bad that nic fix can be. Anything to keep a vaper off the stinkies.


Epic @Adephi !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (16/3/18)

thanx @Adephi You are a legend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (16/3/18)

Hope you feel better brother .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

RynoP said:


> thanx @Adephi You are a legend!
> View attachment 126133


Its a pleasure. Get better soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (19/3/18)

Caramia said:


> Activated Charcoal is your friend - find it at any pharmacy.


Why the dislike here as well @Hallucinated_? Stop being a "snowflake" and grow up man.

Sorry to derail the thread a little
And I hope you guys feel tons better today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RynoP (19/3/18)

feeling better thanx. but now I cant stand anything sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (20/3/18)

RynoP said:


> feeling better thanx. but now I cant stand anything sweet!


You'll get there again. 
Being that sick takes some time for your body to recover, and sweet stuff tend to have an offending taste memory. Keep with the menthols and mild tobaccos, and slowly progress from there again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

